# Showtime: Bernard Hopkins vs. Beibut Shumenov & Porter vs. Malignaggi RBR



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ignore the time on the poster. It starts at 9:30 EST


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Anyone got a Showtime stream?

Boxnation is fucking horrible..

Holy fuck, this fat English fuck is annoying.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Anyone got a Showtime stream?
> 
> Boxnation is fucking horrible..
> 
> Holy fuck, this fat English fuck is annoying.


I'm with you man. That fat bastard gets on my nerves


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO at Danny Jacobs ears, my God.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

never heard of this dude, Chocolate is fighting...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Quillen 179....damn. That is Chavez Jr level folks.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Thats a nasty cold sore on dudes lip


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Quillin is 30? Thought guy was like 26 or some shit..


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> Thats a nasty cold sore on dudes lip


he's enjoyed his time in America...


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

This dirty ass guy got herpes? LOOOOL.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

and they let a midget be the ref...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol who's this ref. I like how he gives instructions. Very clear


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

mrs.quillan is ok. better than ok...


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO at this midget ass ref.. mother fucker must be like 4'11.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Why is Pauli not doing commentating?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Why is Pauli not doing commentating?


Cause he's fighting next?


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Who's commentating on Boxnation, It's fucking dire.

Boring Boring Boring!


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Hes gonna wait for peter to gas himself out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Quillin 1-0


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I honestly like Konenchy's gameplan. Quillen is known to gas. and this solid pressure will do the trick.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Cause he's fighting next?


Lmao imagine he commented on the other fights anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> LMFAO at this midget ass ref.. mother fucker must be like 4'11.


- and he seems to have a limp !


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Quillin is crap, Why isn't he giving Rosado a rematch?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GGG would slaughter Peter Quillin


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Exactly what i see too. Peters power is scary. But his stamina is suspect an he leaves himself so damn open.


SouthPaw said:


> I honestly like Konenchy's gameplan. Quillen is known to gas. and this solid pressure will do the trick.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

When is a Quillin who rehydrated 19lbs fighting a Light Middle Weight. And he's not looking great either. 

The sooner Floyd, Canelo or whoever else beats this loser the better.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Quillin seems to have virtually no defense tonight. I think he's totally taking this guy for granted. - Not a good sign.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Loving how Konecny just keeps walking to him. Great pressure and the punches are short and sharp. All he has to do is stick around til the mid rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Closer round, but I got it 

20-18 Quillin


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Embarrassing this is a middlweight World Title fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Konechny needs to start throwing let hooks, even double hooks. Quillin keeps dropping his right, just begging to be KO'd.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I hate that German boxing style so much I can't even describe the hatred almost everyone there fights like Chambers from the Mnchunu fight on a ton of downers


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Paulies hairline is going back to the future


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't imagine the JMW intended to take any of the early rounds. It's a long ting for him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Konecny

29-28 Quillin


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I gave Konecny that round. Defense is great and the activity is picking up.

2-1 Quillen.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i was wondering why the brit rbr was quiet.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Konechny 4-0


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Quillins already breathing hard with his mouth open.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Damn, Paulie knows how to conceive his decreasing hairline.. you know it's decreasing but the way he styles it, it doesn't look as bad.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Quillen hurt him with a left to the body but didn't recognize it. His round as Konecny is starting to gas.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Konechny may have 12 KO's on his record, but I don't see any power or speed on display. He seems pretty crafty, and I'm rooting for him like most of you probably are, but I don't see him making it to the final bell. Quillin looks shit tonight, but he has fight-ending power.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My stream was crappy that round so I can't judge fairly

10-10 

39-38 Quillin


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Quillin is hesitant to engage cause he doesn't want to catch the herp..


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

How Quillin has managed to stay undefeated so long is mind boggling. He's fucking terrible.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

who replaced Paulie on showtime?


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

This white guy reminds me of GGG, the way he moves in and closes the angles.

Lacks the skill and power obviously.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Quillin continuing to not impress.

I think he started reading a dictionary once, but he obviously never made it to "D".


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

If Konecny would get busy he could win these rounds.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

4-1 Kochevny


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Quillin 

49-47 Quillin


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> who replaced Paulie on showtime?


Danny Jacobs.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> who replaced Paulie on showtime?


Daniel Jacobs


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Quillin aint thrillin'


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Quillin 

59-56 Quillin


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Quillin isn't great but he does what he needs to do. Konecny is already starting to get tired seriously how does he expect to tire Quillin out before breaking down himself he walks down one of the biggest punchers at MW with a static defence and eats punches to the head and to the body while doing almost nothing and when he does throw he can't even properly get through Quillin's pretty average shoulder roll. In the last round he literally only landed punches because Quillin got bored and tried to land big shots as counters and in exchanges to finally land something big and opened himself up. Quillin could do that the whole fight and Konecny wouldn't have a chance of winning. How is he supposed to tire Quillin out with at least throwing to the body Quillin can basically do what he wants.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Quillen starting to control him and pick his punches. If he would stay in more, he can do damage.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Quillin aint thrillin'


The talent is there but his mind 'aint willin.'


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> The talent is there but his mind 'aint willin.'


Konechy needs to start windmillin'


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Quillin is 30 and still hasn't gotten his GED?

My God.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Peter Quillin skips leg day


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahaha @ danny and broner.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Quillin 

69-65 Quillin


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be honest... Broner looks pretty cool with the beard.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Konecny cannot punch at all. 2/3 of his punches are slaps. Quillen needs to sit down and get this guy out of here. He has nothing to fear.-


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Quillin would be better of using a conventional high guard and his shoulder roll only when he's against the ropes and counters but only for defending single or a few shots and countering right away because his shoulder roll isn't very good and every now and then single shots get through


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

AB got a bad ass beard. 
Wish I could grow a power beard like that.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Quillen has got to have the worst resume for a 'belt holder' ever. Needs to step up and stop fighting potatoes.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

MY stream is like 45 seconds behind... just saw Broner and Danny.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm starting to think that Konechny was paid to "take a dive."

For a guy who said he would retire if he loses this fight, he sure doesn't seem to be trying to win.




SouthPaw said:


> Konecny cannot punch at all. 2/3 of his punches are slaps.


- And yet look at his KO percentage! - Proves my point. I seriously think he's holding back.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

If they had equal power, It would be a very close fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol this reminds me of Broner vs Rees

10-9 Quillin 

79-74 Quillin


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Quillin is so basic


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> AB got a bad ass beard.
> Wish I could grow a power beard like that.


You would really impress the white men then. Thats what you always wanted.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

you dont have showtime?


DirtyDan said:


> MY stream is like 45 seconds behind... just saw Broner and Danny.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama;1148697l said:


> AB got a bad ass beard.
> Wish I could grow a power beard like that.


Too much estrogen


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol this reminds me of Broner vs Rees
> 
> 10-9 Quillin
> 
> 79-74 Quillin


Except Broner is a level above Quillen. He walked through Rees in brutal fashion.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> you dont have showtime?


No. Paying for cable is a waste of money when you have the internet.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Konecny

88-84 Quillin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

nezy37 said:


> Too much estrogen


Damn you.
Can't help my native american and african ancestors weren't hairy trolls.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Except Broner is a level above Quillen. He walked through Rees in brutal fashion.


yeah I agree. I'm just saying Rees looks like Konecy from behind is shorter than Quillin who uses the shoulder roll.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Except Broner is a level above Quillen. He walked through Rees in brutal fashion.


Keep overrating Broner you delusional bastard...


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Quillin's wife looks decent when they're showing her from a specific angle.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Quillin needs to be cashed out very soon. If he fights any decent middleweight he gets beat. As I said before he's been protected to the hills and when that happens ala Wilder, theres a reason for it.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Quillen has no imagination offensively. Everything is the same.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

this guy doesnt wanna fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Konecny

97-94 Quillin


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Czech Hook Boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Keep overrating Broner you delusional bastard...


saying Broner is a level above Quillin isn't overrating him


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Geez, his eyelid is cut? God damn...


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn you.
> Can't help my native american and african ancestors weren't hairy trolls.


:lol:

I can go three days without shaving and still look clean shaven.

If konechy could punch at all quillIn would be in trouble.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm starting to think that Konechny was paid to "take a dive."
> 
> For a guy who said he would retire if he loses this fight, he sure doesn't seem to be trying to win.
> 
> ...


Quillin already fought better guys I don't think he would try to pay off this guy. I didn't know him before this fight but as soon as I knew who his trainer is I expected this kind of performance from Konecny. It's that horrible safety first oldschool German style with their hands up he's "trying" as much as Abraham did vs Froch. He constantly walks forward because his trainers told him and because Quillin is less dangerous going backwards and he doesn't rhow because he's scared shitless of Quillin's power if he opneed up Quillin would actually look more impressive. Konecny is super defensive he just masks it by walking forward but he never looked like he expected to win this fight and even his trainer who is responsible for the eyesore Stiglitz' fights are didn't seem to be really convinced that they have a chance


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacobs would probably KO Quillen.
I wish my boy Pirog never suffered his injuries he would kill Quillen


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Konecny has pretty much conceded the loss, but man Quillen could be doing so much more. Just stand in front and punch.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Martin Murray would beat the living daylights out of Peter Quillan.

I wondered why this cunt hadn't fought anyone yet. Now I know.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Konecny

106-104 Quillin


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

If only he had power.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Everyone that's good at Middleweight beats Quillin. His defense is so god damn leaky.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

nezy37 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I can go three days without shaving and still look clean shaven.
> 
> If konechy could punch at all quillIn would be in trouble.


I can go without a shave for 3 weeks and it would look like stubble. 
I didn't shave for 7months and all I had as a beard that was maybe 1/2 inch thick.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

These two are fighting for the Championship of the world? atsch


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> Martin Murray would beat the living daylights out of Peter Quillan.
> 
> I wondered why this cunt hadn't fought anyone yet. Now I know.


Instead Murrays out in South Africa fighting bums. His next fight is on Wednesday I think. Real shame.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Lukas Konecny has literal balls of steel!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Quillin

116-113 Quillin (I scored round 2 10-10 because my stream went out)


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

quillin is lucky there is a cold war

very average


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Instead Murrays out in South Africa fighting bums. His next fight is on Wednesday I think. Real shame.


Fighting a bum?!?!?

Bro he's fighting Ishmael "Black Roy Jones Jr." Tetteh! The BLACK Roy Jones Jr!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol at those scorecards


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Oli said:


> Martin Murray would beat the living daylights out of Peter Quillan.
> 
> I wondered why this cunt hadn't fought anyone yet. Now I know.


Quillin was gonna come to england to fight him but his team said no.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Score cards to wide.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey Chocolate: Tim Bradley wants his voice back!


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

On things he can improve on: says throw more jabs twice and nothing about avoiding the overhand right.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Official cards:

119-109
119-109
120-108

UD for Peter Quillin


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I think Quillin will be more impressive vs a betetr opponent and someone who open up more. Quillin is the weakest champ but I think some of you underestimate him a little bit. 
You can see that Quillin uses the shoulder roll that often because he's too lazy to keep his left hand up and because he lets his left hand down to let it rest .......... I know that because i did the same when I sparred for fun :lol: He sometimes puts his left hand higher and you can see that he knows that he needs to put it higher but he doesn't and I really think he does it because it's harder to keep you lead hand up so he uses the shoulder roll to still have some defense. It's maybe a little bit of guessing on my part but I think so


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

What's quillin throwing into the crowd?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

yall get off Quillen's back, he did what he had to do...


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol at how soft Danny's voice is though..

Guy sounds like an 8 year old boy.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


who does rick ross think gonna win?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

It wasnt good enough to beat the champion... Lmao


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Shut up Danny, you didn't win 8-4.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

AB & DG. my nikkas


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Love Broner.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner seems SLIGHTLY less retarded

Edit: Yep, definitely less retarded.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner doesn't want nothing to do with Porter lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broner and Garcia interview now with Brian Kenny 

Garcia said Herrera was a tough fight and watched it 5 times. Says he scored it 8-4 for himself

Broner says he's in camp training with Peterson brothers. Says Molina is a hell of a fighter that'll be there all night. Still wants to fight Maidana. 

Says you'll get two ppv fighters on one card with Broner and Mayweather. Says it's best for his career to fight at 140 at the time and he feels good. 

Garcia says his next fight will be his last at 140 and Broner may be tne next king there. 

Broner says he wants Paulie to win so they can rematch. 

Garcia says he got the oppurtunity to watch Hopkins train and spar while Hopkins trained in Garcia's gym


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck what they talking about. These two need to fight each other.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> Broner doesn't want nothing to do with Porter lol


That's a double negative.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

When did QB EAGLES become a pastor?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> These two are fighting for *an alphabet* Championship of the world? atsch


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO AT how nerdy this guy Porter is.. LOOL


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> AB & DG. my nikkas


I agree, both are pants


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The ringwalks are non existent on these American shows, WTF is the story?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I know Paulie didn't say he was going to the hall of fame...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dem ring girls ... :SOK :lama




Corona does it again.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Broner seems SLIGHTLY less retarded
> 
> Edit: Yep, definitely less retarded.


Maidana knocked some sense into him.

He was tolerable in that interview.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope Porter takes it to Malignaggi. I lime Pauli but some new blood at WW would be great...........and I'm tired I want it to end early :lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

AND THE NEW.....:deal


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

33 wins 7 ko's. my God...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone agree with Pauli that he would be HOF discussion with a win here? He was never a great fighter but a very good and ahs been consistent for many years with some good wins


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I hope Porter takes it to Malignaggi. I lime Pauli but some new blood at WW would be great...........and I'm tired I want it to end early :lol:


I hear you...:deal


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Well, looks like all these fights are gonna go to the scorecards like last week..

Thankfully. we'll be looking at some BIG KO's next week with Matthyse and Thurman.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I just realized this crap is gonna last 3 hours at least


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

grandpa pastor sounding ref...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie getting brutalized. LOL
Paulie gonna retire after this one. LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Paulie


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Anyone agree with Pauli that he would be HOF discussion with a win here? He was never a great fighter but a very good and ahs been consistent for many years with some good wins


Hall of Fame? No Paulie will never get in.. His career is good, but not HOF worthy and not even close.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Malinaggi holding every time he gets close.

1-0 Porter


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

This looks like a boring fight to me.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

if Paulie's on, he could do this...


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

paulies shot


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Porter banging the hell out of Paulie's body and showtime ignoring. Porter can't miss that right.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Porter beasting!!!,


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Porter fucking Paulie up.. LOOOL.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Porter is impossible to clinch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter is really bringing it to Paulie in the second. Landing huge right hands and hooks.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Paulie is going toe to toe! :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> paulies shot


naw Porter is just an athletic freak


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Get him out of there!!!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter actually rocked Paulie there.. damn


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Showtime's crew are favouring Pauli a little bit which is no surprise since he's their commentator. But Porter already rocked Malignaggi 3 times in this round damn


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

2-0 Porter...Malinaggi has made his entire career off getting beat up and this fight is nothing new lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Porter

19-19


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie's corner gonna throw the towel in on this one, just like Buddy did when he fought Hatton.
This is a beat down.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Porter is impossible to clinch


Mother fucker is strong as fuck.. I think he's an annoying nerdy fuck with a squeaky voice but I like the way he fights.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Paulie got heart and chin. Brook gets Ko'd if Porter lands


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

I think Paulie is getting knocked out to night and it will probably mark the end of his career because nobody wants to see him fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The body work is what is gonna kill Paulie for real.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't wait to hear the excuses from Matchroom as to why Brook suddenly not interested in a title shot against Porter . . .


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Paulie is really catching a beating, getting caught with all of Porter's shots, even his jab.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Porter is sloppy, missed way too many shots badly when he has Paulie hurt


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

This is what they set Broner up to do against Paulie.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Porter

29-28 Porter


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Ogi said:


> I think Paulie is getting knocked out to night and it will probably mark the end of his career because nobody wants to see him fight


paulie probably has one of the biggest hearts in boxing


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> if Paulie's on, he could do this...


or not...


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Fair play to Julio Diaz for getting a draw against Porter.

Makes Khan's win against him very impressive.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

3-0 Porter...Shawn just too strong. Paulie trying to clinch to neutralize him but it isn't working. He's hammering him inside.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Pauli gets rocked by every flush punch Porter lands damn. I didn't knew Porter could punch that hard he doesn't have the most kos but he can punch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie getting some heavy trauma tonight.
Corner is going to have to protect him.
This is a quality of life fight for Paulie. 
He isn't winning the fight period.
The body work is killing him he is banging that right hard to the body every time Paulie tries to tie up.
This is a one sided ass kicking beatdown.
This aint boxing.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Love it when Porter lets his hands go, that mothafucka goes in with those combos


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Man, I'm LOVING watching Paulie get brutalized and taking punishment. He deserves it for his shit talking.

:deal


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Well, this one ain't going the distance.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Fair play to Julio Diaz for getting a draw against Porter.
> 
> Makes Khan's win against him very impressive.


Honestly it is more how shit Paulie is and how he didn't deserve this fight more than anything.
Porter is the same fighter he has always been.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

fuck


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

FUCK YES!!!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

time for Paulie to hang it up. it is over.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Oh shit.. Damn


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Everybody thought that was going the distance.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Yessssssss! HahahahHahahah


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus christ Porter just DECIMATED Paulie! That was a beatdown!!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

malignaggi never recovered from the first left hook


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

That's how you deal with an outclassed opponent. You get on top of him and get him outta there. Malinaggi isn't a good fighter, but Porter brought it tonight. No spoiling. Just punch.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

I know I shouldn't be laughing, but I am..

He got slumped! :lol:


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

damn, Paulie got his ass kicked.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Time to retire Paulie. Cheers for the fights.




Time to retire Kell Brook.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Brutal!!!!!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy Shit. BEASTED on him!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Mother fucker is strong as fuck.. I think he's an annoying nerdy fuck with a squeaky voice but I like the way he fights.


yeah man, you can tell he's a former football player.

These guy had a sporadic pace vs Alexander and didn't even gasp for air the whole fight.

Good chin. awesome stamina and strong as fuck. I underrated this guy before, but he's the goods. Get him another big win next and he can get Floyd


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Paulie was right, that last KD was a blatant rabbit punch.

I really like Porter, and the KO was certainly legit, but he throws a LOT of punches to the back of the head. I don't know why the ref didn't say something early in the fight, as it's totally illegal. Porter did the same thing against Alexander.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

is the fight over?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Porter is a fucking BEAST!!

Damn at that savage style.. I'm a fan now.. Very interested to see him against Garcia.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ahahahaha. dayayayayayayammmmnnnnn...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

This is one of the most satisfying stoppages I've seen in a while lol. SHOWTIME!!


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

The American express doing his thing. Shawn P is a beast.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner and Garcia interview now with Brian Kenny
> 
> Garcia said Herrera was a tough fight and watched it 5 times. Says he scored it 8-4 for himself
> 
> ...


Good job on the RBR here, bball.! :good


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nobodys stopped Paulie like that. That was a real good performance. A+


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Some gay bonding going on there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man, you can tell he's a former football player.
> 
> These guy had a sporadic pace vs Alexander and didn't even gasp for air the whole fight.
> 
> Good chin. awesome stamina and strong as fuck. I underrated this guy before, but he's the goods. Get him another big win next and he can get Floyd


Still don't think he is a high level fighter. 
He is a watered down version of Shane Mosley with less boxing ability.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Kell Brook just signed up for another eliminator


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

porter is scary.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> This is one of the most satisfying stoppages I've seen in a while lol. SHOWTIME!!


That's what Broner was supposed to do


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Paulie deserved that beating. Wish it went longer so he could have taken more punishment.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Malignaggi was on a good streak this is impressive and even at this point stopping him is super impressive


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The way those two were just hugging in the middle of the ring, I thought they were about to start singing show tunes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kell Brook needs to duck Porter


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> That's what Broner was supposed to do


Broner isn't as big as Showtime, but yeah. Brutal stoppage. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

No one has ever come close to doing that to Paulie.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Brook to duck Porter without doubt.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










LOVING IT!!!


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man, you can tell he's a former football player.
> 
> These guy had a sporadic pace vs Alexander and didn't even gasp for air the whole fight.
> 
> Good chin. awesome stamina and strong as fuck. I underrated this guy before, but he's the goods. Get him another big win next and he can get Floyd


Good jab, too. _Really_ good sense of distance. He's really effective with that leaping left hook because he gauges distance really, really well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> Good job on the RBR here, bball.! :good


thanks man :thumbsup 


Sweethome_Bama said:


> Still don't think he is a high level fighter.
> He is a watered down version of Shane Mosley with less boxing ability.


idk if he is or not yet, but I'm waiting to see. That's why I want to see him in a real top WW next.

Watered down Shane Mosley is a good description, but in this era, it could be enough :yep


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck, even the KO was illegal. Am I the only one seeing this? 3-4 punches clearly BEHIND Paulie's ear.


I really don't like this.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> LOVING IT!!!


:happy


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Kell Brook needs to duck Porter


Looking forward to seeing what excuse Matchroom come up with as to why, after 3 years of chasing this mandatory, they're suddenly not interested.

I'm going with "Porter won't come to the UK where this fight sells . . ."


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Kell Brook needs to duck Porter


Brook ducks everyone it's ridiculous he's a good fighter but whoever he fights I hope he gets stopped brutally


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Paulie slurring his speech. The guy is huge. I'd wager he'd near 170 on fight night with great speed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> Good jab, too. _Really_ good sense of distance. He's really effective with that leaping left hook because he gauges distance really, really well.


yeah that's very true. He'd picked Alexander apart with his jab. I was interested in seeing who'd win the battle of the jabs in this one


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn.

:sad5


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think thurman vs Porter is gonna be a great fight.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Malignaggi has the body of a 15 year old and no power in either hand. It's quite a miracle that he's even come this far to be honest. He made the most of what he had and can walk away from the sport with some proud achievements.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think thurman vs Porter is gonna be a great fight.


An incredible fight. No way it happens anytime soon. :/


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Looking forward to seeing what excuse Matchroom come up with as to why, after 3 years of chasing this mandatory, they're suddenly not interested.
> 
> I'm going with "Porter won't come to the UK where this fight sells . . ."





PivotPunch said:


> Brook ducks everyone it's ridiculous he's a good fighter but whoever he fights I hope he gets stopped brutally


yeah idk what's up with Brook. I used to really like him too, but he's just been disappointing. This is definitely the type of fight he doesn't need though.


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think thurman vs Porter is gonna be a great fight.


oh hell yeah.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

So when are refs actually going to call fouls for rabbit punching? 

Is this the new trend? Will half of today's boxers end up like Mago?



It seems I'm the only one here bothered by this.

WTF?


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think thurman vs Porter is gonna be a great fight.


Oh man that would be a fight! I say Thurman takes it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's very true. He'd picked Alexander apart with his jab. I was interested in seeing who'd win the battle of the jabs in this one


If I remember correctly wasn't Lucas outjabbing Devon as well?
I don't know where people got the idea Devon could box, he can't.
I think any boxer can trouble Porter heavily, just like Jordan when he beat Porter on ESPN IMHO.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

malignaggi was on top of the world after his win over Judah. Boxing is an unpredictable sport


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounds like Malignaggi is done, wise decision probably he's well past prime.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

nice interview from paulie


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Still don't think he is a high level fighter.
> He is a watered down version of Shane Mosley with less boxing ability.


I don't see any of Shane Mosley. even watered down. he's a good pressure, workman fighter...


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah Paulie had zero reflexes tonight. Zero reflexes, fading footspeed and no power aint a good combo at world level boxing.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

I can't believe Hearn and Brook actually believe Porter will fight Brook


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If I remember correctly wasn't Lucas outjabbing Devon as well?
> I don't know where people got the idea Devon could box, he can't.
> I think any boxer can trouble Porter heavily, just like Jordan when he beat Porter on ESPN IMHO.


I don't blame you for feeling the way you do about Porter. I used to feel the same way especially after the Diaz draw, but he's seemed to improve since then. He's hooked up with the Victor Conte connection


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Why does Brian Kenny keep saying Hopkins won the undisputed LHW title? Does he know the difference between lineal and undisputed?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Paulie's always been a bum. It's just he fought a huge athletic guy who brought it lol. His chin was his only redeeming quality...and it failed him.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Paulie's always been a bum. It's just he fought a huge athletic guy who brought it lol. His chin was his only redeeming quality...and it failed him.


Why do you hate Paulie so much?


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Porter is one seriously strong guy at 147. He has to be seen as a threat based on that alone


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

wisdom!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Paulie's always been a bum. It's just he fought a huge athletic guy who brought it lol. His chin was his only redeeming quality...and it failed him.


Yep a bum goes 12 rounds with prime Cotto. You're a dumb retard as usual. Past prime Paulie beat your boy Broner less than a year ago says it all.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bhop getting KO'd tonight folks.
Its over for him, he looked like shit his last fight


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

That bum went farther in life than you ever will. Country ******


SouthPaw said:


> Paulie's always been a bum. It's just he fought a huge athletic guy who brought it lol. His chin was his only redeeming quality...and it failed him.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Why do you hate Paulie so much?


Because he's white. He hates his betters.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Why do you hate Paulie so much?


He's not a good fighter. His best win is Lovemore N'Dou...and he talks as if he's HoF worthy. He's at best a fringe contender with a huge mouth. He's not slick. He just has a beard, which is no longer there lol. Loving it.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, that was unexpected to say the least.

However after round 2 I told myself if Paulie is going to be in big trouble if he cant keep his distance from Porter, but he simply couldn't keep Porter off of him and got steamrolled as a result. Very impressive win by Porter though, this is the first time I have seen fight and he made a new fan tonight, and I look forward to seeing him fight again hopefully in the near future, him against Danny Garcia would be a very interesting fight imo.

As for Paulie it is time to retire, maybe have one more fight against a gimme opponent to go out with a win but he should seriously consider hanging them up afterwards. Kudos to him though for making no excuses in the post-fight interview and giving credit to Porter for his win, that was a classy gesture on his part.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Why do all the fighters from Kazakhstan wear those Ric Flair robes?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> I can't believe Hearn and Brook actually believe Porter will fight Brook


I can't believe Hearn and Brook actually believe that we believe Brook will fight Porter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Because he's white. He hates his betters.


"he hates his betters"

shut the hell up


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> So when are refs actually going to call fouls for rabbit punching?
> 
> Is this the new trend? Will half of today's boxers end up like Mago?
> 
> ...


In the clinch both rabbit punched and when he had Malignaggi hurt it weren't deliberate blows but just the way Maligaggi was turning away from the punches and while you will probably find some shots to the back of the head if you watch it carefully I don't really care for it because if we really called every rabbit punch in such exchanges many fights would change big time and fighters would just turn their head away from punches as defence and it would work. It was fine for me :conf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wooo!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopkins gon' take the decision fosho


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

B-hop's entrance music!

brilliant


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> I can't believe Hearn and Brook actually believe that we believe Brook will fight Porter.


Who else is he going to fight Pacquaio, Mayweather - no. If you actually believe Hearn and Brook don't want to fight Porter then your a fucking idiot.

The reality is Porter doesn't want the fight and has openly said this himself. He wants big fights, not nobodys from the UK


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Woooooooooo!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Remember back in September 2001 that Hopkins was considered an old champion on the tail end of his career who would get one big payday in a loss against Trinidad before going off into the sunset? Could HBO have been more wrong?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Who else is he going to fight Pacquaio, Mayweather - no. If you actually believe Hearn and Brook don't want to fight Porter then your a fucking idiot.
> 
> The reality is Porter doesn't want the fight and has openly said this himself. He wants big fights, not nobodys from the UK


Calm down with a curry Teddy.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He's not a good fighter. His best win is Lovemore N'Dou...and he talks as if he's HoF worthy. He's at best a fringe contender with a huge mouth. He's not slick. He just has a beard, which is no longer there lol. Loving it.


To be fair.. his best win was Diaz.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> In the clinch both rabbit punched and when he had Malignaggi hurt it weren't deliberate blows but just the way Maligaggi was turning away from the punches and while you will probably find some shots to the back of the head if you watch it carefully I don't really care for it because if we really called every rabbit punch in such exchanges many fights would change big time and fighters would just turn their head away from punches as defence and it would work. It was fine for me :conf


I disagree strongly.

Porter CONSTANTLY throws wide, looping shots, and he AIMS for the back-side of his opponents' heads. It's dirty, it's illegal, and it's INCREDIBLY dangerous.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop is gonna get KO'd and I'll be happy because it will save him from Adonis murdering him.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> In the clinch both rabbit punched and when he had Malignaggi hurt it weren't deliberate blows but just the way Maligaggi was turning away from the punches and while you will probably find some shots to the back of the head if you watch it carefully I don't really care for it because if we really called every rabbit punch in such exchanges many fights would change big time and fighters would just turn their head away from punches as defence and it would work. It was fine for me :conf


you cant tell when a guy who normally doesnt make bets loses one?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> That bum went farther in life than you ever will. Country ******


Nah. I don't have to take a beating to make money lol.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Bibble is back


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> He's not a good fighter. His best win is Lovemore N'Dou...and he talks as if he's HoF worthy. He's at best a fringe contender with a huge mouth. He's not slick. He just has a beard, which is no longer there lol. Loving it.


So true.
He was a mouthy dude who could take a punch, that is about it.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Nah. I don't have to take a beating to make money lol.


:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you cant tell when a guy who normally doesnt make bets loses one?


I didn't bet on that fight, moron, and fuck you and your mother.

Next time a fighter gets permanently fucked up, keep your damn mouth shut, because you're part of the problem.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Hopkins is in ridiculous shape.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

War shumenov!


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

if this Shumenov fellow fights aggressive he can win, he just has to make Hopkins work every round


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> Who else is he going to fight Pacquaio, Mayweather - no. If you actually believe Hearn and Brook don't want to fight Porter then your a fucking idiot.
> 
> The reality is Porter doesn't want the fight and has openly said this himself. He wants big fights, not nobodys from the UK


Name calling :rofl :rofl

Have a good cry and get in mummy's bed for a cuddle. You'll feel much better.

I'm sure Eddie is bang up for sending Brook (who damn near had a panic attack before his first US fight against a bum) out to the US in a fight he's guaranteed to lose.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Nah. I don't have to take a beating to make money lol.


No you just sell drugs to kids and suck dick like your brother @Sweethome_Bama.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Shumenov has orangutan arms or some shit.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> No you just sell drugs to kids and suck dick like your brother @Sweethome_Bama.


 @Bogotazo


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Shumenov by KO


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Beibut brought a crowd. Good to see.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Who the fuck is Earl Brown?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Bernard Hopkins is on roids


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I disagree strongly.
> 
> Porter CONSTANTLY throws wide, looping shots, and he AIMS for the back-side of his opponents' heads. It's dirty, it's illegal, and it's INCREDIBLY dangerous.


He throws lopping shots that should normally land behind the ear if you count even that as back of the head we can basically forbid cross counters over a jab and DQ every fighter who ever beat someone who put his head down while getting punched. If you are really that strict with it the best defence in boxing would be putting your head down, looking on the ground put the earmuffs on and only watching out for the uppercut and it would work even though half of the fights would end in DQs


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I didn't bet on that fight, moron, and fuck you and your mother.
> 
> Next time a fighter gets permanently fucked up, keep your damn mouth shut, because you're part of the problem.


wow.

youre really mad.

i dont even think paulie is as mad as you.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Its going to be odd to see B-Hop on the ground tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Earl Brown said that like he was looking at a hot chick. LOL


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> @Bogotazo


Look who goes running to Teacher........:lol::-(

Bitch.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

just noticed. Hopkins is Washington football colors...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> He throws lopping shots that should normally land behind the ear if you count even that as back of the head we can basically forbid cross counters over a jab and DQ every fighter who ever beat someone who put his head down while getting punched. If you are really that strict with it the best defence in boxing would be putting your head down, looking on the ground put the earmuffs on and only watching out for the uppercut and it would work even though half of the fights would end in DQs


And obviously, a ref would take that into consideration. - but Porter does it constantly, and it has nothing to do with how his opponents move their heads. He moves in, then literally AIMS for the back.

This is not even worthy of discussion. iT'S FUCKING ILLEGAL, and for a reason.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Lol at Shenmue's style, the fuck? Shit's hilarious.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Fuck yeah


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Everyonr always needs to fight in the RBRs :rofl


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll give this 3 rounds if its as shit as this I'm off to bed.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Beibut has both hands out of position and Hopkins cannot pull the trigger. I'd be concerned though the pace is in Hopkins' favor.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BHop lost the first.
When he opens up he is going to get put down hard. IMHO.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

1-0 Shenmue.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Not a single punch landed in the first round! This will be a longgg night


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

That reach is giving Bernard problems

10-9 Shumenov


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

This is going to be like dull as dishwater


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 1 10-9 Shumenov IMO

Hopkins did almost nothing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Isn't mickey shilstone a nutritionist?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopkins got round 1 on the judges scorecards.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

"he's never had a nutritionalist."


Too funny ......


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

The old wizard still has it


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Shumenov is giving the fight away. He should be pushing the pace like crazy, instead he seems to be coasting, hoping for a 1-punch KO.

Big mistake.


There goes my v-cash.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sad night for Boxing


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Yeah. No way I'm watching 12 rounds of this junk. I have to run 4 miles in the morning.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Old Man Hopkins would be knocked out by Golovkin in 2 rounds.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Hopkins might lose Shumonv fights to carefully for Bhop at this age Hopkins can't create offense very well on his own and Shumenov gives no openings I wouldn't be surprised if the fight went 12 rounds looking like this with Shumenov winning


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Hopkins

19-19


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 2 10-9 Shumenov

He controlled the round with the jab and distance. Again, Hopkins not active at all.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Hopkins threw exactly 5 punches in that round and didn't land shit..

1-0 Shenmue
2-0 Shenmue


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 0 Shumenov

BHop is done.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

2-0 Shumenov. B-HOP is a horrible fighter to watch.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Shumenov 2-0

Shum isn't landing anything but Hopkins isn't even throwing, literally doing jack f


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> just noticed. Hopkins is washington football colors...


betrayal!!!!

View attachment 1671


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Hopkins got round 1 on the judges scorecards.


yep

beibut will need kds to win this fight


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah i dont wanna see hop in there with stevenson or kovalev. He looks great for 49 but would get seriously hurt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mauro is a terrible analyst. He calls shots that never land.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Hopkins

29-28 Hopkins


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Hopkins simply isn't throwing enough..

This fight makes Hopkins-Calzaghe look like Hagler-Hearns..

3-0 Shenmue.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopkins should retire. What is the point of this? The division is terrible if he even wins rounds.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Yeah i dont wanna see hop in there with stevenson or kovalev. He looks great for 49 but would get seriously hurt


He'll be eating through a straw if that happens. He'll get a gift on the cards tonight I imagine.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Mauro is a terrible analyst. He calls shots that never land.


Yep. He's as blind as Jim lampley.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins has him figured.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 3 10-9 Hopkins

But not by much. Landed 1 or 2 good shots more than Shumenov. Close round.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Can someone get Hopkins a sponsorship by Alienware?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Why is shumenov starting to lead now playing in t b-hop's hands


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Hopkins can't consistently get off.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Old man still got it!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Hopkins

39-37 Hopkins


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

what a terrible division. Hopkins should not be winning one round against a champion..


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Old Man Hops ain't going out without a fight.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 4 10-9 Hopkins

B-Hop found his rhythm and confidence. Starting to land his counters and make Shumenov miss. Shumenov had a couple good moments but Hopkins did enough to get the round.

2 rounds to 2


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a struggle at 4.50am. Hopkins going to pick this up with 1 or 2 clean shots per round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shumenov was just hurt. SMH


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Haymon has his goons in the crowd OHHHing to influence the judges


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

hopkins on his way to a UD win

5-0 on jerry roths card


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> This is a struggle at 4.50am. Hopkins going to pick this up with 1 or 2 clean shots per round.


but you knew that

everyone who bets on boxing knows that


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shumenov not fighting the right fight.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Mugsy said:


> Haymon has his goons in the crowd OHHHing to influence the judges


:lol::lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The convicted felon is outsmarting the attorney 

10-9 Hopkins

49-46 Hopkins


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 2 Hopkins
fuck this fight is gonna put me to sleep

------
Bruce Lee of boxing WTF is with these terrible analogies.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

quincy k said:


> but you knew that
> 
> everyone who bets on boxing knows that


Of course. Doesn't make it any harder to stay awake.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 5 10-9 Hopkins

That right hand lead pot-shot is there all night for Hopkins. Shumenov leaving that lead hand at his waist. Shumenov getting a bit of a lesson from the old dog.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Haymon has his goons in the crowd OHHHing to influence the judges


Don't need it. B - hop is about to take complete control of 5 his fight


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

WTF Shumenov has no trainer? What kind of shit is that?


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins is having such an easy night. Shumenov is doing nothing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shumenov is so stupid that he though he could out box B-hop and beat him at his own game.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hop has this his way as usual...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Shumenov having no trainer is the stupidest thing I've ever heard of


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Not even scoring LOL


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Shumenov is so stupid that he though he could out box B-hop and beat him at his own game.


Almost as stupid as you LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 2 BHop

Bhumenov really should be pressing this fight, not sitting back.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know. This is a case of a bad division and Hopkins knows it and knows these guys are bad and handpicks. No way should he be controlling any champion. Ward should be the champion here and he is not fighting often enough to win the title.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lol schooling is in session


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopkins a G.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Hopkins

59-45 Hopkins


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Shumenov having no trainer is the stupidest thing I've ever heard of


I thought he had a trainer in those 2 robberies from Campillo


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Great round for Hopkins. 

Shumenov is noticeably inexperienced. He fights as if he has never been in the ring with a slickster before.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 6 10-9 Hopkins

Hopkins started countering and letting his hands go a bit in this round. Shumenov is trying but has no answers. Hopkins gets off first or Hopkins makes Shumenov miss and stings with counters.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Professor Hopkins is teaching.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shumenov doesn't know how to cut off the ring.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

what happened to all the beibut backers that said bernard was going to get kod?


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Shumenov is a limited fighter. Not sure why keeps throwing that left like that. BHop just keeps going over the top and pushing his face in.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 2 BHop

I did not expect Shumenov to be so fucking stupid.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

This guy fights like some gotdam programmed robot.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Shumenov having no trainer is the stupidest thing I've ever heard of


Right?

It's not like he can't afford one.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Easy work for Hopkins!


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Hopkins is the greatest "Old Man" of all time. Sit down Archie Moore.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> what happened to all the beibut backers that said bernard was going to get kod?


I can't deny it I thought Shumenov would KO him, but his gameplan is so fucking stupid.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bhop is truly amazing.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I don't know. This is a case of a bad division and Hopkins knows it and knows these guys are bad and handpicks. No way should he be controlling any champion. Ward should be the champion here and he is not fighting often enough to win the title.


When you are 50 you can hand pick belt holding fighters and I'm not going to say shit about it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bernard has taken his jab away and Shumenov is clueless 

10-9 Hopkins

69-54 Hopkins


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DudeGuyMan said:


> Hopkins is the greatest "Old Man" of all time. Sit down Archie Moore.


:deal


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Shumenov is a disgrace to Golovkin's country


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 7 10-9 Hopkins

Shumenov visibly tired and frustrated. His aggression keeps walking him into shots. Hopkins just being Hopkins.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what happened to all the beibut backers that said bernard was going to get kod?


We thought Shumenov would actually come to fight.

Who knew he was gonna' take a 12 round vacation?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Hopkins put Shumenov in the matrix.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Bhop is truly amazing.


no he isn't he has a bad division with inexperienced guys winning titles. Amazing is beating Dawson or Calzaghe. This is what it is. 14-1 guy who has the title. Ward should have won that title, and Hopkins wouldn't win one round.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

OH OH OH UH OH UH UH OH. Damn Bebut shut the fuck up already. All that loud energy an not doing shit


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> We thought Shumenov would actually come to fight.
> 
> Who knew he was gonna' take a 12 round vacation?


or perhaps hopkins is still that good.

do you remember what winky said after bernard schooled him?

he just couldnt believe how good bernard was

he couldnt get anything done


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Morales' big ass feints would do a trick against B-Hop at this stage in his career. Those ones where he was half way through throwing one shot before switching to the other.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I thought he had a trainer in those 2 robberies from Campillo


he doesn't have a trainer in his corner tonight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shit is fucked up
6 - 2 BhOp


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> i'm a hater


nice to know.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

I have Shumenov up 5-3 on my scorecard

His grunts have been edging the close rounds for me.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> no he isn't he has a bad division with inexperienced guys winning titles. Amazing is beating Dawson or Calzaghe. This is what it is. 14-1 guy who has the title. Ward should have won that title, and Hopkins wouldn't win one round.


hes 49 and fighting as a champion

stfu about bernard not being truly amazing

well never see a a guy like hopkins in our lifetime again.

hes 40 fucking 9.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Hopkins

79-73 Hopkins


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 8 10-9 Hopkins

Same stuff. Every time Shumenov has a good moment, Hopkins gets it back and then some. Hopkins has his jab well established, getting his pot shots off first, countering effectively. Shumenov hitting a lot of air.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Professor Hopkins is writing his 30th doctoral thesis.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> no he isn't he has a bad division with inexperienced guys winning titles. Amazing is beating Dawson or Calzaghe. This is what it is. 14-1 guy who has the title. Ward should have won that title, and Hopkins wouldn't win one round.


oh so we can make it 
Duran
Marquez
Mayweather 
Bernard Hopkins

these are the fighters that nobody should take your opinion seriously on


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

knock him out bernard


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> hes 49 and fighting as a champion
> 
> stfu about bernard not being truly amazing
> 
> ...


he lost to Calzaghe and Dawson. did you see what Ward did to Dawson? I am 49.. ok? I know what 49 is. He is handpicking guys in a bad division. He wouldn't win one round against Ward. No one, and he would be stopped in 4 rounds or so. This is master handpicking. He is a great fighter, but this stuff is handpicking in a bad division.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop on those PEDs


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

If bernard wants i think he can finish this dude


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bhop Bhop!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 - 2 Bhop


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Shumenov owes me $200 v bucks. I think I'll send him a bill.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Hopkins

89-82 Hopkins


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Asians can't box.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 7 - 2 Bhop


TR m'fucking T.

No doubt.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 9 10-9 Hopkins

Hopkins tiring now but keeping control of the ring with his jab and distance. Shumenov not able to get anything significant started.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> When you are 50 you can hand pick belt holding fighters and I'm not going to say shit about it


listen. I know how old Hopkins is. I was born the same month he was in the same year. This is about a terrible division. A great accomplishment is Andre Ward? Can he beat him?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

quincy k said:


> or perhaps hopkins is still that good.
> 
> do you remember what winky said after bernard schooled him?
> 
> ...


Hopkins does have a way of neutralizing an opponent's offense, and unless you have superior athleticism you probably aren't getting business done against him.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> knock him out bernard


bernard like floyd he dont ko guys because he doesnt get paid more.

the last guy hopkins tried to ko was joppy and he lost 100k for not doing so.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Professor Hopkins about to grade the papers. Beibut's report card ain't going to be pretty.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> listen. I know how old Hopkins is. I was born the same month he was in the same year. This is about a terrible division. A great accomplishment is Andre Ward? Can he beat him?


That would be a hard fight to watch.

Might have to stick that on reverse PPV.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 2 Bhop

This fight is shameful


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> That would be a hard fight to watch.
> 
> Might have to stick that on reverse PPV.


if he can outbox Ward, that is amazing. This is handpicking a guy who really does not know the professional ranks and is not that good. Hopkins knows how to pick. I am not as impressed with some, I still see the opponent.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> bernard like floyd he dont ko guys because he doesnt get paid more.
> 
> the last guy hopkins tried to ko was joppy and he lost 100k for not doing so.


He did try to KO murat actually


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Shumenov

98-92 Hopkins


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


idk why i find that so funny lol
no excuses for Paulie tonight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bhop on those PEDs


so this is what youre resorting to now?

you picked beibut to ko hopkins and since thats not going to happen bernards on peds?

thats bad


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


That was shocking man. Porter is a beast. Reminds me of one of those old school guys


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Hopkins vs Ward would be an incredible fight, If B-Hop beats a Prime-Ward then wow.

His best win is better than both Floyd and Manny's best win and by a mile.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 10 10-9 Hopkins

Hopkins seemed stunned momentarily from a right hand but outlanded Shumenov the rest of the round and kept him missing.

I have B-Hop up 8 rounds to 2.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shumenov looks like amateur.

Shumenov down HARD FUCK


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> listen. I know how old Hopkins is. I was born the same month he was in the same year. This is about a terrible division. A great accomplishment is Andre Ward? Can he beat him?


Nope. Are you competing against professional athletes? I don't care that they are hand picked, in this case the feat is remarkable as is. Nard hasn't had shit to prove for years, this is all icing on the cake of a great career


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

The F's are piling up. Beibut better get a tutor if he wants to pass the final.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> if he can outbox Ward, that is amazing. This is handpicking a guy who really does not know the professional ranks and is not that good. Hopkins knows how to pick. I am not as impressed with some, I still see the opponent.


I agree, that's the fight that means something. Won't be easy on the eye though (not that it'll ever happen). Not while B-Hop can keep getting that pension fund schoolin these fools.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Like I said if he wants. He can ko him


quincy k said:


> bernard like floyd he dont ko guys because he doesnt get paid more.
> 
> the last guy hopkins tried to ko was joppy and he lost 100k for not doing so.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

wtf, Hopkins got a knockdown holy shit


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Shumenov lost at least 20 rounds to Campillo, this dude is one of the worst fake champions ever


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> Nope. Are you competing against professional athletes? I don't care that they are hand picked, in this case the feat is remarkable as is. Nard hasn't had shit to prove for years, this is all icing on the cake of a great career


sorry, this is not a great accomplishment. This guy is not championship worthy and Bernard handpicked a guy who shoudl not be champion.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

some of you guys are making Hopkins sound like he is beating up Ward.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-8 Hopkins

108-100 Hopkins


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> some of you guys are making Hopkins sound like he is beating up Ward.


oh please just shut the hell up already


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shumenov's legs are gone, he has no punching power. He is done.
Damn BHop put his ass down hard.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 11 10-8 Hopkins

Shumenov down hard on a straight right. Hopkins could have poured it on and grabbed a stoppage but let him off the hook. Shumenov's legs looking shaky.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

this year with Floyd and Hopkins shows that the handpicking stuff is hurting boxing. Leonard did it with Lalonde in 1988.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Like I said if he wants. He can ko him


the chances of hopkins koing beiibut is close to zero

you have to want to ko someone to ko them


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Shumenov appears to have the memory of a fish


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> sorry, this is not a great accomplishment. This guy is not championship worthy and Bernard handpicked a guy who shoudl not be champion.


FFS MAg just stop. He tried fighting Kovalev and said he'd go him again. You're acting like Hopkins has cherrypicked his career.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Hes beating on a light heavy in the light heavy division. Nobody saying he is beating an elite light heavy. But hes beating on somebodt at close to 50. Thats why people are impressed. Its all just a cherry on top


MAG1965 said:


> some of you guys are making Hopkins sound like he is beating up Ward.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BHop really did try to choke out Shumenov. LOL


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Colossal Fail.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh please just shut the hell up already


well then you think BS is a good fighter. No good champion would lose even one round to Hopkins at 49.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

ok...


quincy k said:


> the chances of hopkins koing beiibut is close to zero
> 
> you have to want to ko someone to ko them


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> I agree, that's the fight that means something. Won't be easy on the eye though (not that it'll ever happen). Not while B-Hop can keep getting that pension fund schoolin these fools.


he can handpick a few more guys like BS , like the guy who beat Shumenov a few fights ago..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BHop put on a fucking clinic and its because Shumenov let him.
Terrible gameplan from Shumenov. TERRIBLE.
BHop will be massacred by Stevenson and/or Kovalev badly.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Shumenov appears to have the memory of a fish


True dat.

He was definitely floundering in there tonight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bring on Hopkins-Stevenson...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Benard "The Alien" Hopkins is fucking amazing

10-9 Hopkins

118-109 Hopkins


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

He has nothing to hold those two off, not enough activity in him at this point. He should retire now


Sweethome_Bama said:


> BHop put on a fucking clinic and its because Shumenov let him.
> Terrible gameplan from Shumenov. TERRIBLE.
> BHop will be massacred by Stevenson and/or Kovalev badly.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Shumenov has made bernard look brilliant in there tonight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

look, do you really think Hopkins would disagree with what I am saying? he would admit it that he is handpicking guys in a bad division. He knows it.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Professor Hopkins just flunked Beibut.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> No you just sell drugs to kids and suck dick like your brother @*Sweethome_Bama*.


never go full retard


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

THE FUCK!!!!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Shumenov isn't great but he was solid and I was a little bit worried for Hopkins tbh because of Shumenov's size and Power. I don't think Hopkin's record isn't going to be broken anytime soon not even Mayweather is going to do this


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 12 10-9 Hopkins

B-Hop slapped Shumenov around a bit, clowned him a bit, made him miss, slapped him around a bit some more.



Hopkins 118 - 109 by my estimation.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

MAG1965 said:


> look, do you really think Hopkins would disagree with what I am saying? he would admit it that he is handpicking guys in a bad division. He knows it.


Sounds like you need some Prep H for that butthurt.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Hahahaha

cj ross is back


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Wtf split decision?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> look, do you really think Hopkins would disagree with what I am saying? he would admit it that he is handpicking guys in a bad division. He knows it.


the comp isnt that great but hes almost fucking 50 so he gets a pass...

plus he's probably gonna have to fight Stevenson


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lmao split decision?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

What an idiot Shumenov is: He only paid off ONE judge !


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

B Hopppppppp


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Some of the worst scores i've ever seen in my life, and that's fucking saying something!


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

freaking late again for vbookie. This one was a gift and i missed it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

WTF??!?!?!??!?!

116-111 Hopkins
114-113 Shumenov
116-111 Hopkins

SD Hopkins


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Official cards were a bit funky IMO.

114 - 113 for Shumenov is just... lol


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He was definitely floundering in there tonight.


He should know better than to go swimming with sharks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

that would have been the worse robbery in years. Wtf, that was a near shutout with a KD. Fuck that judge


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Sounds like you need some Prep H for that butthurt.


well I like boxing the sport. I don't think any fighter is bigger than boxing. If a guy is in boxing he should fight the best and test himself. If he cannot do it at 49, then retire, but handpicking this guy BS and the other guy he fought Murat I guess they are great wins.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

All 3 of those judges need to get shot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BHop cut off Jim Grey. LOL


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Those Corona girls!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> well I like boxing the sport. I don't think any fighter is bigger than boxing. If a guy is in boxing he should fight the best and test himself. If he cannot do it at 49, then retire, but handpicking this guy BS and the other guy he fought Murat I guess they are great wins.


yeah man Duran, Mayweather, Marquez and Hopkins man. All those guys are cherrypickers


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> freaking late again for vbookie. This one was a gift and i missed it.


Who is that in your avatar?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop dropping some gems


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Whoa who had it a win for Shumenov?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Does Hopkins just fight for money?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man Duran, Mayweather, Marquez and Hopkins man. All those guys are cherrypickers


 constructing a resume is not really as impressive as someone like Pacman who fights them all. Or Cotto who has no problem fighting them all.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

The worst thing is that the fight was really easy to score, low pace and all the punches were easily visible it's hard to misscore such a fight and 1 judge managed to do it ridiculous


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


If BHop was 14 years younger, Shumenov would not have made it out of the round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shumenov admits he lost the fight.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Oscar v Hopkins II make it happen Oscar!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> constructing a resume is not really as impressive as someone like Pacman who fights them all. Or Cotto who has no problem fighting them all.


I agree man.

Pacquiao is much greater than Duran and Hopkins


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shumenov is a straight up dude, took his loss like a man.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> If BHop was 14 years younger, Shumenov would not have made it out of the round.


He wouldn't even have made it out of the round if this was the Hopkins from the first Pascal fight let alone from the Tarver fight


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree man.
> 
> Pacquiao is much greater than Duran and Hopkins


I think Pacman has beaten greater fighters than Duran. Has he not? And who has Hopkins beat to compare to Pacman?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree man.
> 
> Pacquiao is much greater than Duran and Hopkins


Pacquiao and Floyd are not 'much greater' than Hopkins............but they aren't eons behind him either. They are all in the same teir of 'gatekeeper to Tier 1' ATG Status.

Duran is a solid Tier 1.

Tier 1 : Duran,Leonard,Robinson,Ali etc etc
Gate Keeper to Tier 1: Hopkins/Floyd/Pacquaio etc etc etc


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree man.
> 
> Pacquiao is much greater than Duran and Hopkins


Yep both of them, combined. Even with Mayweather.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I think Pacman has beaten greater fighters than Duran.


Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I think Pacman has beaten greater fighters than Duran. Has he not? And who has Hopkins beat to compare to Pacman?


yeah no doubt. Barrera >>> Leonard

and Hopkins unifying titles at 49 and being undisputed MW champion with 20 defenses isn't shit compared to Pacquiao's 8 division titles.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I think Pacman has beaten greater fighters than Duran. Has he not? And who has Hopkins beat to compare to Pacman?


I think the bloated Duran that Hearns beat was better than anyone Pac beaten


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah no doubt. Barrera >>> Leonard
> 
> and Hopkins unifying titles at 49 and being undisputed MW champion with 20 defenses isn't shit compared to Pacquiao's 8 division titles.


I want you to think real carefully and tell me the last fighter Hopkins beat who was more skilled than Tim Bradley.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Does Hopkins just fight for money?


I think Money Mayweather can answer this for both of them:


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?


no I am not. Barrera,Marquez,Morales,Delahoya,Mosley for Pacman. Leonard for Duran, and Ray then beat him easily in the rematch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Yep both of them, combined. Even with Mayweather.


we don't really know how good Mayweather is. He ducked the toughest fights his whole career and cherry picked fighters like Mosley, Cotto, Hatton, Oscar and Marquez.

Pacquiao on the otherhand has great victories over Marquez, Oscar, Mosley, Hatton, and Cotto


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Al Haymon was like "Remember all that shit you where talking Paulie. Now pay me my manager fee."


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?


Oh no he isn't.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> I think the bloated Duran that Hearns beat was better than anyone Pac beaten


Duran was champion when Hearns beat him. Bloated? according to his fans, Duran was bloated everytime he fought a great fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I want you to think real carefully and tell me the last fighter Hopkins beat who was more skilled than Tim Bradley.


it's been a while, but is Pacquiao 49?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Duran was champion when Hearns beat him. Bloated? according to his fans, Duran was bloated everytime he fought a great fighter.


But do you agree that Duran was better than anyone Pac has beaten


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah no doubt. Barrera >>> Leonard
> 
> and Hopkins unifying titles at 49 and being undisputed MW champion with 20 defenses isn't shit compared to Pacquiao's 8 division titles.


This is the reason YOU do not like Pacquiao, isn't it?


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> But do you agree that Duran was better than anyone Pac has beaten


yes I do, yet the odd thing is all those guys beat more or as many greats as Duran did. You know Duran never knocked out a great fighter? The closest was Cuevas who was washed up when he fought him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Oscar v Hopkins II make it happen Oscar!


Oskee was schoolin that ass :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> no I am not. Barrera,Marquez,Morales,Delahoya,Mosley for Pacman. Leonard for Duran, and Ray then beat him easily in the rematch.


Are you just bitter Duran is greater than Hearns?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

godsavethequeen said:


> This is the reason YOU do not like Pacquiao, isn't it?


How can you not like Pacquiao if you're a boxing fan, he's the GOAT. He just shits on the resume of every fighter to ever come before him. Hell I would pick him in a one on three fight versus Mayweather, Hopkins, and Prime Duran. If BBall doesn't acknowledge the vast superiority of Bop and Pacquiao over everything else, he just isn't a real fan of the sport.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Anybody else read about how maidanas old so called manager is tryna shake him down for purse money a few weeks out from the fight?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> yes I do, yet the odd thing is all those guys beat more or as many greats as Duran did. You know Duran never knocked out a great fighter? The closest was Cuevas who was washed up when he fought him.


Yet you give Pac credit for beating the shot versions of Mosley, Morales, Delahoya atsch


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Are you just bitter Duran is greater than Hearns?


has nothing to do with Hearns. I like credit to be given in boxing when it is due and when earned against the top fighters ever. no excuses. I do think in boxing history Hearns will be remember just as much as Duran in 50-100 years, and much of that is helped by this win over Duran. But no, I was mentioning Hopkins tonight, which is how we got to the topic of Duran. Then now Hearns is mentioned.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yet you give Pac credit for beating the shot versions of Mosley, Morales, Delahoya atsch


Remember when Zahir Raheem beat Morales? That was Pacquiao in blackface. True story.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Remember when Zahir Raheem beat Morales? That was Pacquiao in blackface. True story.


:rofl Manny never signed a rematch quicker.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> This is the reason YOU do not like Pacquiao, isn't it?


his fans?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> How can you not like Pacquiao if you're a boxing fan, he's the GOAT. He just shits on the resume of every fighter to ever come before him. Hell I would pick him in a one on three fight versus Mayweather, Hopkins, and Prime Duran. If BBall doesn't acknowledge the vast superiority of Bop and Pacquiao over everything else, he just isn't a real fan of the sport.


:lol: of course.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I think Pacman has beaten greater fighters than Duran. Has he not? And who has Hopkins beat to compare to Pacman?


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> his fans?


Some of his fans :fire


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MAG :lol:


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yet you give Pac credit for beating the shot versions of Mosley, Morales, Delahoya atsch


Come on T, you selling those fighters short to suit your opinion. Morales was not shot and your boy Oscar chased down Pac for a final Payday. As for Mosley he stilll way better than whats in the division now bar 1 or 2.
MAG1965 is part of the reason Flomo's dislike Pac and is a big part of the reason for the term " PACTARD " 
@MAG1965 calm down and stop blowing smoke up your arse


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Some of his fans :fire


:yep yeah that's a big reason


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> his fans?


His fans are fucking retarded.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

This thread got weird.



PivotPunch said:


> The worst thing is that the fight was really easy to score, low pace and all the punches were easily visible it's hard to misscore such a fight and 1 judge managed to do it ridiculous


100%. Good post.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins is pretty amazing. I will not be shocked if he beats Stevenson, maybe even Kovalev.

It will please me to see Hopkins utterly rape Kovalev............for reasons I don't want to say on this forum.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> BHop cut off Jim Grey. LOL


Poetic.

Eat shit, Jim.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> His fans are fucking retarded.


Fork Off T


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Fork Off T


Go to bed.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: I need to post in/read this forum more, this is cool.
@Bogotazo @FelixTrinidad you guys need to give me a rundown on who the dorks are so I can catch up.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

found the All Access episode entertaining. especially the inside look on the Broner fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> No you just sell drugs to kids and suck dick like your brother @Sweethome_Bama.


Don't make veiled racist insults like this.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Damn missed this. Can someone give a run down of the 2 main fights? Much appreciated.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Go to bed.


I will soon enough, but your day dreaming is becoming worrying. Just like a few fanatics ruin it for the Muslims, a few Pacquiao fans ruin it for fans of boxing and pac's fans that can see sense.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> I will soon enough, but your day dreaming is becoming worrying. Just like a few fanatics ruin it for the Muslims, a few Pacquiao fans ruin it for fans of boxing and pac's fans that can see sense.


There are about 4 Pac fans knowledgeable enough to see sense. Mag is not one of them.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Damn missed this. Can someone give a run down of the 2 main fights? Much appreciated.


here's an idea


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> There are about 4 Pac fans knowledgeable enough to see sense. Mag is not one of them.


What ever happened to Cesare-Borgia? The only completely rational guy I knew who's favorite fighter hands down was Pac.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Damn missed this. Can someone give a run down of the 2 main fights? Much appreciated.


Paulie got savagely beaten by a guy with star potential.

Hopkins made Beibut look more foolish than Cloud, even though the judges are telling ya different.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> here's an idea





Smirk said:


> Paulie got savagely beaten by a guy with star potential.
> 
> Hopkins made Beibut look more foolish than Cloud, even though the judges are telling ya different.


Thanks guys. Will give these a look. Good to see Porter doing well he could be a potential force at the weight. I knew B-Hop would clown Shumenov.

Edit: Fuark. Did not expect Paulie to get stopped.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> There are about 4 Pac fans knowledgeable enough to see sense. Mag is not one of them.





turbotime said:


> There are about 4 Pac fans knowledgeable enough to see sense. Mag is not one of them.


You don't have to tell me that twice.. LoL


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> What ever happened to Cesare-Borgia? The only completely rational guy I knew who's favorite fighter hands down was Pac.


Man, thats a good question. John Garfield rest his soul also loved Manny and kept it real when need be.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Didn't watch the fight had to go to sleep, so Hopkins actually won? Damn, incredible.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Kudos to Hopkins for his accomplishments at his age and all, but God, is he absolutely dreadful to watch.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> There are about 4 Pac fans knowledgeable enough to see sense. Mag is not one of them.


MAG would be an upper echelon ATG troll.... If he wasn't being dead serious. His methods still work to this day :rofl atsch
@the cobra is the best Pactard.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> no he isn't he has a bad division with inexperienced guys winning titles. Amazing is beating Dawson or Calzaghe. This is what it is. 14-1 guy who has the title. Ward should have won that title, and Hopkins wouldn't win one round.


Bro stop hating. Hopkins beat Pascal right after he beat Dawson in a dominant victory. Then he did it again and made history. Before that he came in light to take on and stop a young Oscar, dominated the Trinidad who looked sensational and sharp against Joppy, dominated Antonio Tarver in his Light Heavyweight debut, beat Wright handily, took Calzaghe to a razor thin Split Decision (his most competitive fight) at 43 years of age, utterly schooled Pavlik who had just beaten Taylor (who Hopkins beat on my cards), made history against Cloud at 48 (a younger well-rounded athletic fighter who was certainly world level after beating Johnson), and just called out Adonis Stevenson.

Stop making it seem like Hopkins fights bums year after year. Shumenov is not some career-defining win, but you always post and imply as if Hopkins is only great because of weak competition and the novelty of old age, which isn't true. Show respect.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Man, thats a good question. John Garfield rest his soul also loved Manny and kept it real when need be.


True that man.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> here's an idea





SouthPaw said:


> LOVING IT!!!


Dang. Paulie is such a warrior, dude has enormous heart and balls. Shame that this is probably the last sight we'll have of him in the ring.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Bro stop hating


:lol:

MAG is old enough to be your daddy.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> MAG is old enough to be your daddy.


And senile enough to be my great-grandfather.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Dang. Paulie is such a warrior, dude has enormous heart and balls. Shame that this is probably the last sight we'll have of him in the ring.


Paulie will be back in the ring. Matched up with the wrong guy tonight. Still capable of giving some talented guys hell, just not a physical beast like Porter.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Dang. Paulie is such a warrior, dude has enormous heart and balls. Shame that this is probably the last sight we'll have of him in the ring.


It was sad, he looked close to tears at the end there. Gave nothing but props to Porter. He didn't do too badly in the moments prior either.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It was sad, he looked close to tears at the end there. Gave nothing but props to Porter. He didn't do too badly in the moments prior either.


That's why regardless of whether you are a fan, or like him personally you've got to give the man respect. He always gives it his best in the ring which ironically and unfortunately is pretty rare nowadays then always give his opponents their dues. I still remember his fight with Cotto, fighting back with half the bones in his face broken. Warrior.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pabby said:


> :lol: I need to post in/read this forum more, this is cool.
> 
> @Bogotazo @FelixTrinidad you guys need to give me a rundown on who the dorks are so I can catch up.


I can't give you a rundown. Bogotazo will probably think it's thinly veiled racial insults and give me a warning.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@Hands of Iron @Bogotazo the worst part is mag knows too much to be this ignorant.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> That's why regardless of whether you are a fan, or like him personally you've got to give the man respect. He always gives it his best in the ring which ironically and unfortunately is pretty rare nowadays then always give his opponents their dues. I still remember his fight with Cotto, fighting back with half the bones in his face broken. Warrior.


Absolutely man. I used to dislike him but you can't hate on that kind of heart.



FelixTrinidad said:


> I can't give you a rundown. Bogotazo will probably think it's thinly veiled racial insults and give me a warning.


Shush fool.



turbotime said:


> @Hands of Iron @Bogotazo the worst part is mag knows too much to be this ignorant.


Clearly has in-depth knowledge of these past eras, and yet can't do anything other than cut and paste the same narrow-perspective paragraphs.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> @Hands of Iron @Bogotazo the worst part is mag knows too much to be this ignorant.





Bogotazo said:


> Absolutely man. I used to dislike him but you can't hate on that kind of heart.
> 
> Shush fool.
> 
> Clearly has in-depth knowledge of these past eras, and yet can't do anything other than cut and paste the same narrow-perspective paragraphs.


MAG witnessed all the greats. :lol: Luckily my dad did as well and holds a much different opinion of Duran.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

A legendary master comes through once again. We're going to witness a 50 year old beating guys who are in title contention. 



















Also, about that Manny Pacquiao guy, eh? Man, what a fucking fighter. What a fucking fighter. 

:tim


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 2 - 0 Shumenov
> 
> BHop is done.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


>


Someone should get him a phone because he fucking called it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> no I am not. Barrera,Marquez,Morales,Delahoya,Mosley for Pacman. Leonard for Duran, and Ray then beat him easily in the rematch.


Well, youre wrong then. Duran beat buchanan and marcel who were absolutely great fighters. Definitely better than anyone on pacs resume.

DLH and mosley were shot beyond repair. Morales was past it by thr time pac finally beat him. Marquez got the better of Pac in their series in MANY people's eyes. Barreras gotta be his best win but it dont compare to whooping SRL, buchanan or marcel.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Thing is, no lie..


I LITERALLY went to sleep after the 4th round where I had Shenmue up 3-1.. I just couldn't take it anymore, that fight was dreadful to watch.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Well, youre wrong then. Duran beat buchanan and marcel who were absolutely great fighters. Definitely better than anyone on pacs resume.
> 
> DLH and mosley were shot beyond repair. Morales was past it by thr time pac finally beat him. Marquez got the better of Pac in their series in MANY people's eyes. Barreras gotta be his best win but it dont compare to whooping SRL, buchanan or marcel.


This came really close to giving me a semi.

I don't know how some of you guys can bother to argue with him anymore though. You can't really win an argument against MAG, no matter how many particles you smash him into.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> This came really close to giving me a semi.
> 
> I don't know how some of you guys can bother to argue with him anymore though. You can't really win an argument against MAG, no matter how many particles you smash him into.


I guess you're right. Mag thinks virgil hill is a greater fighter than marcel and buchanan so i guess theres no point arguing with him.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

I enjoyed seeing Paulie KO'd more than I enjoyed seeing Alexander and Broner catch beatdowns. His hatred for Pac is unreal.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> I enjoyed seeing Paulie KO'd more than I enjoyed seeing Alexander and Broner catch beatdowns. His hatred for Pac is unreal.


Not everything has to do with pacquiao dude. Jesus


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> Not everything has to do with pacquiao dude. Jesus


It's not like I brought it up randomly. Paulie got beat down LAST NIGHT.


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> I guess you're right. Mag thinks virgil hill is a greater fighter than marcel and buchanan so i guess theres no point arguing with him.


Virgil Hill is an odd case though. anyways, there is always an excuse when Duran loses and fans like to point these out everytime. when he loss he loss, no need for dramatics.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> This came really close to giving me a semi.
> 
> I don't know how some of you guys can bother to argue with him anymore though. You can't really win an argument against MAG, no matter how many particles you smash him into.


You guys make me sound very rigid and stubborn and closed minded. And many times people have gotten the better of me on these discussions. I am not a great arguer at all to be honest,but I am consistent with my opinions- about certain topics. Whether I am right or not? Just opinions. I do hear the arguments of others and think they are good. Although you guys don't change your opinions anymore than I do over the years I have been posting on these boards, but maybe you give more interesting variations than I do. And I do think Duran is great, the only argument I had was that he was not 1-10. Top 25 is not bad. I might even go to top 20 at times.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Bro stop hating. Hopkins beat Pascal right after he beat Dawson in a dominant victory. Then he did it again and made history. Before that he came in light to take on and stop a young Oscar, dominated the Trinidad who looked sensational and sharp against Joppy, dominated Antonio Tarver in his Light Heavyweight debut, beat Wright handily, took Calzaghe to a razor thin Split Decision (his most competitive fight) at 43 years of age, utterly schooled Pavlik who had just beaten Taylor (who Hopkins beat on my cards), made history against Cloud at 48 (a younger well-rounded athletic fighter who was certainly world level after beating Johnson), and just called out Adonis Stevenson.
> 
> Stop making it seem like Hopkins fights bums year after year. Shumenov is not some career-defining win, but you always post and imply as if Hopkins is only great because of weak competition and the novelty of old age, which isn't true. Show respect.


sorry I didnt see these yesterday, and now I see them and I am very tired. But I will respond. Hopkins beating Pascal is not beating Dawson, same as Duran beating Barkley is not beating Hearns.. And Pavlik was a good win, although higher in weight than Pavlik wanted and certainly hurt his power and fight strategy. Cloud,Murat,Shumenov is more the stuff I am talking about. Stevenson would be a better win. Let's see if he fights him. Calzaghe beat Hopkins, and I think Joe should get credit for that win as well as Roy Jones a little. .
I think Tarver was a good win,, and Winky a good win but the weight again like Pavlik. Pavlik and Winky great wins but weight issue, but I give it to him 75 percent. Tarver good win. The last 3 fights? Ok wins, nothing to really make his legacy bigger in my mind.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I guess you're right. Mag thinks virgil hill is a greater fighter than marcel and buchanan so i guess theres no point arguing with him.


I think Hill in his defenses where some of those guys were not so good, he beat some good guys like Stewart,Czyz,CrawfordAshley..Kinchen,Tate(2x), about Ashley- a heck of a fighter and underrated right hand,delvalle,MaskeLalonde,Tiozzo 4 title reigns


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> MAG witnessed all the greats. :lol: Luckily my dad did as well and holds a much different opinion of Duran.


I really do see Duran's greatness, I just don't see 1-10 ATG. That has guy has to have wins over several ATG fighters to get to that point. Even my favorite guy Hearns cannot be 1-10 with his loses. The only fab 4 near ATG 1-10 is SRL.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> And senile enough to be my great-grandfather.


 this is funny.I am getting older for sure. I am 2 weeks younger than Bernard Hopkins.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> sorry I didnt see these yesterday, and now I see them and I am very tired. But I will respond. Hopkins beating Pascal is not beating Dawson, same as Duran beating Barkley is not beating Hearns.. And Pavlik was a good win, although higher in weight than Pavlik wanted and certainly hurt his power and fight strategy. Cloud,Murat,Shumenov is more the stuff I am talking about. Stevenson would be a better win. Let's see if he fights him. Calzaghe beat Hopkins, and I think Joe should get credit for that win as well as Roy Jones a little. .
> I think Tarver was a good win,, and Winky a good win but the weight again like Pavlik. Pavlik and Winky great wins but weight issue, but I give it to him 75 percent. Tarver good win. The last 3 fights? Ok wins, nothing to really make his legacy bigger in my mind.





MAG1965 said:


> my questioning about his handpicking is mainly the last 3 fights. Murat,Shumenov and Cloud. Winky and Pavlik good wins although catchweight. Taylor? Again fast guys. Tarver? I admit that was a good win. Pascal is decent and a good one for his age. Still Pascal was not Dawson, who beat Bernard.


Those are all fair points MAG but then you can't make statements like "Hopkins is good when he handpicks." That's different than saying his last two opponents haven't been elite, which is true.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Those are all fair points MAG but then you can't make statements like "Hopkins is good when he handpicks." That's different than saying his last two opponents haven't been elite, which is true.


I agree. Yeah, I meant more in the last 3 fights, and a little with Pascal. It is impressive what he is doing in that most guys 49 years old cannot handpick any fighter and win-even against any fighters, so on that he is impressive. I just don't know if it proves more greatness than he already was 5 years ago. He preserves himself well and has taken care of himself to not get hit clean and take punishment, and he keeps his body in good fighting shape. I remember Holmes and Foreman doing well, but at heavyweight the pace is automatically slower, so it is more of a possibility there. Although no way could a 49 year old fight win a title at lightweight unless the competition was really bad, and would it get to that level? I am not sure The higher the weight makes it more possible for an older fighter to do well. Even Briggs will probably do ok in the next year or so if he handpicks well until he meets someone decent-and Briggs does punch well so I think he will do better than expected. And I will give JMM credit here, fighting at 40 in his weight class is even harder than Hopkins at 175. But it still is the case about what means more? Does the age of a fighter and winning a title against a mediocre guy make a fighter greater just on winning when he gets older, compared to beating better guys when he is younger?. Is winning the accomplishment regardless of opponent at that point, which is what I always said about Duran. Is beating Barkley at 38 more impressive than had he beaten him in 1983 since he was so much younger, and should that really add to their legacy much? Obviously Duran won his 4th title so it did add to his legacy just on that. I am ramblings today. And when I do this nothing makes sense about what I type.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I agree. Yeah, I meant more in the last 3 fights, and a little with Pascal. It is impressive what he is doing in that most guys 49 years old cannot handpick any fighter and win-even against any fighters, so on that he is impressive. I just don't know if it proves more greatness than he already was 5 years ago. He preserves himself well and has taken care of himself to not get hit clean and take punishment, and he keeps his body in good fighting shape. I remember Holmes and Foreman doing well, but at heavyweight the pace is automatically slower, so it is more of a possibility there. Although no way could a 49 year old fight win a title at lightweight unless the competition was really bad, and would it get to that level? I am not sure The higher the weight makes it more possible for an older fighter to do well. Even Briggs will probably do ok in the next year or so if he handpicks well until he meets someone decent-and Briggs does punch well so I think he will do better than expected. And I will give JMM credit here, fighting at 40 in his weight class is even harder than Hopkins at 175. But it still is the case about what means more? Does the age of a fighter and winning a title against a mediocre guy make a fighter greater just on winning when he gets older, compared to beating better guys when he is younger?. Is winning the accomplishment regardless of opponent at that point, which is what I always said about Duran. Is beating Barkley at 38 more impressive than had he beaten him in 1983 since he was so much younger, and should that really add to their legacy much? Obviously Duran won his 4th title so it did add to his legacy just on that. * I am ramblings today. And when I do this nothing makes sense about what I type.*


:lol:

To be honest MAG I agree with your stream of consciousness rambling. As much as I love Hopkins, I can't bring myself to just slap on a bunch of extra credit points because he's old. It definitely makes his career more historic and adds a little something to the wins, but it doesn't make the guys he's beating more special. When I look at Bernard's resume overall, I don't start weighing how old he is for each opponent. I rate him on how good the opponents were at the time that he beat them. Just like being the underdog or being outsized or coming off a layoff, it might add to the impressiveness of the win, but the feat itself is the beating of a fighter with a particular value. The value of the opponent doesn't change just because you're older. So in terms of getting carried away with Bernard's accomplishments for his age, I'm with you. It's crazy that he's doing it, but it shouldn't trump beating better opponents in a fighter's own prime by virtue of the novelty. Thankfully he has enough wins over quality opponents that it doesn't matter. I rank him the highest out of any active ATG (barring perhaps Jones).


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I missed all the fights on Saturday. Anyone knows where the fuck I can find the fights to watch now ??


----------

